# Homemade Camper in Angleton



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

My oldest boy and I saw the craziest thing I have ever seen today. Some lady was pulling her homemade camper down the road with a lawnmower. She has mounted some custom mirrors on that bad boy and really put some effort into it but the police didnt like it much.










Its like a "Where's Waldo" picture










I wonder if her insurance was current


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Always gettin hassled by the man... :slimer:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

dang cops .... always hassling people. i guess she hasn't paid enough taxes.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I saw her car outside the Harbor Freight store in Pasadena


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> I saw her car outside the Harbor Freight store in Pasadena


HA!!!


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

No licence no insurance no road!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

sharksurfer66 said:


> HA!!!


look again, I had to attach the pic.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

She was coming into town from Freeport or Alvin one when I first saw her. Its a fairly new mower. Not sure of the legality on going down the road with it.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

All they need is the red neck swimming pool to go with it and the short bus to get back with the beer and ice!


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

If George Jones can't do it, then nobody can do it!


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Californy is the place you ought to be...

So she loaded up the lawnmower and headed to Beverly

Hills, that is. Set a spell. Take your shoes off.

Y'all come back now, y'hear?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Life Aquatic said:


> Californy is the place you ought to be...
> 
> So she loaded up the lawnmower and headed to Beverly
> 
> ...


So is that Granny or Ellie May :rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I refuse to comment on any of this on the grounds that it might offend some of my relatives or friends. hwell:


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Elly May didn't age well


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Try out one of her biscuits, then you'll know which one it is...


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

**** 50, messing with everyone!


----------



## mini me (Aug 7, 2006)

seen in going down 523 by the dealerships around 4:00. About ran off the road looking at it.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

I saw her this past Saturday on hwy 35 between Danbury and Angleton. Today, I saw her on FM-523 crossing 288 headed towards FM-521. The other day, she had two trailers. I think she pulls one a few miles, unhooks and goes to getthe other one. Thanks, Steven


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

she has been around alvin forever riding a 3 wheel bike with trailer and a dog kennel among other things she upgraded! poor lady I think she lives in the woods she always has a little dog in tow too...... look on the back of the trailer theres the trike!


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

dbarham said:


> she has been around alvin forever riding a 3 wheel bike with trailer and a dog kennel among other things she upgraded! poor lady I think she lives in the woods she always has a little dog in tow too...... look on the back of the trailer theres the trike!


Dwayne, you got it correct.... She has been living off of 2917 in an abandoned trialer house for about the past 3-4 years. The property was sold to an invester that is going to cut another gated community there. She goes down my moms street going through everyones trash looking for stuff to recycle. I think it was last tuesday when she started moving. She had 2 trl's and would shuffle them about 1/2 a mile and return for the other. All that I can figure is she was asked to quit squatting on the land so she is moving on.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Probably a bumper sticker some where that reads, "Don't Laugh, Ur boyfriend may be in Here"...!!


----------



## TRIPLE L (Jul 1, 2005)

I saw her on 35 heading south. She was stopped there too. I guess they let her go if she made it all the way into Angleton.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I cant imagine her having a lot of grass to cut, I bet she got the beast rigged out as a trailer hauling ma-chine


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

whats the big white siding the chicken coop ? maybe chickenboys in dar,lol , atleast shes proud of her country i see the flag!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Always gettin hassled by the man... :slimer:


 :rotfl:.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I shore wish y'all wouldn't pick on my aunt lucy like that. She's just tryin' to git to Uncle Buster's RV park

If I've told her once, I've told her a thousand times "stay of the innerstate and take the farm to market roads.
poor aunt lucy.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

wonder if she is any relation?


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

BertS said:


> wonder if she is any relation?


I would say YES, she looks just like you!:wink:


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Mrschasintail said:


> I would say YES, she looks just like you!:wink:


don't you have some crabs you need to get rid of?


----------



## HunterGirl (Jan 24, 2011)

br549 said:


> My oldest boy and I saw the craziest thing I have ever seen today. Some lady was pulling her homemade camper down the road with a lawnmower. She has mounted some custom mirrors on that bad boy and really put some effort into it but the police didnt like it much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


George, she is MEAN too!! One time I was heading down 35 a few years ago, slightly crossed the white line, and that woman shook her fist and screamed at me from her trike. She probably kicked that cops butt as well. LOL. I saw her leap froggin' her stuff the other day. I am sure we'll see this pic again sent to us from around the nation.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

She has one trailer parked at the park in ride one 288 and cr 45. She must be on the move


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

HunterGirl said:


> George, she is MEAN too!! One time I was heading down 35 a few years ago, slightly crossed the white line, and that woman shook her fist and screamed at me from her trike. She probably kicked that cops butt as well. LOL. I saw her leap froggin' her stuff the other day. I am sure we'll see this pic again sent to us from around the nation.


I thought it was the lady who lives next to sonic getting an upgrade but shes still there. She did get her a tent though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks like Momma from the Waterboy runnin from the devil...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Long Pole said:


> Looks like Momma from the Waterboy runnin from the devil...


LOL...

I invented electricity....Benjamin Franklin is the devil.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Should we start taking donations and make this thread a sticky?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll be there most of next week...

I'll try to run her down and interview her. :rotfl:


----------



## 100 FATHOMS (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't think she will talk much if you run her down!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Mont said:


> All they need is the red neck swimming pool to go with it and the short bus to get back with the beer and ice!


Nice hood ornaments, well maybe not hood ornaments.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Long Pole said:


> I'll be there most of next week...
> 
> I'll try to run her down and interview her. :rotfl:


think she set up park at the park in ride by my house. This morning she was heading towards 521


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

Somebody needs to donate her a SPOT so we can track her.:rotfl:


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Y'all need to watch the movie the "The Straight Story" .
The movie was based on a man who had lost his drivers license due to old age and he wanted to go see his dying brother so he hooked a light utiliy trailer to his riding mower and took off.
Well done movie with a good cast !


----------



## Shakedown282 (Aug 15, 2010)

For all you guys in the market I think shes single.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Lived in Alvin for 5 years and never saw her. How did that happen?


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

bless her heart, she must be on her way to her new pad at Sargent.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

reminds me of the town drunk in Shiner. he got so many DWIs no one in town would sell him a car. so he bought a horse. after couple of months all he had to do was get on. horse knew the way home. wish I had got picture of the passed out drunk sitting on horse going home.


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

She's lived right around the corner from us for the past few years. I don't know what her story is. I've personally never seen her panhandling; instead, I see her riding her trike all over town in 100+ degree heat picking up cans and dumpster diving. I admit I laughed when I saw she was "moving" too, but you've got to hand it to her. Most people would have just walked away, but she obviously doesn't give up easily. Good for her.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

I couldn't believe it but I saw her pulling that wagon on Hwy 6 north of Sienna heading towards Sugar Land. Seems like she would have been in nightly news.
Any other 2coolers see her?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

She's a legend, yall keep me posted, I may go on an 'expedition' in the morning and see if I can track her down if she's that close to SL...


Get my pic taken with the 'trailer lady'

a


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

BayouBonsaiMan said:


> I couldn't believe it but I saw her pulling that wagon on Hwy 6 north of Sienna heading towards Sugar Land. Seems like she would have been in nightly news.
> Any other 2coolers see her?


Well Friday morning I saw her trailer at Kitty Hollow park. I was like man thats that lady on too cool I kept an eye out for her knowing she leap frogged her trailers. Never saw her but later in the morning my mom called and said she seen her around 8am surrounded by Mo City popo. So the saga of the trailer lady may have come to a close. They should have gave her an escort through town but thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Heading north for the summer..


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

heck, someone go get her story etc, make her and you rich, remember me when whoever does hits the big time, talk shows, movies, etc , maybe she has a special talent like that golden voice panhandling guy,,, lol


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

That is funny!!


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

She was making her way down some county roads off of 521 earlier this week. She really gets around.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

OMG


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

He!! I thought that was Boyd's Mobile service, selling them super charged powerhouse croakers!!!..........................That ain't right


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

69RRVERT said:


> I saw her this past Saturday on hwy 35 between Danbury and Angleton. Today, I saw her on FM-523 crossing 288 headed towards FM-521. The other day, she had two trailers. I think she pulls one a few miles, unhooks and goes to getthe other one. Thanks, Steven


But the question is.....

Did she have 2 crossed chains connected properly per DPS?????:work:


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

At least yall dont (didn't) have to constantly see Leslie the tranny hobo on every corner in North Austin!!

He was an icon a few years back. Truly horrible sight!!










+










= DONE! and them some! sigh...


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

JayTray said:


> At least yall dont (didn't) have to constantly see Leslie the tranny hobo on every corner in North Austin!!
> 
> He was an icon a few years back. Truly horrible sight!!
> 
> ...


I just puked up breakfast, thanx!


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

JayTray said:


> At least yall dont (didn't) have to constantly see Leslie the tranny hobo on every corner in North Austin!!
> 
> He was an icon a few years back. Truly horrible sight!!
> 
> ...


Does have nice legs....maybe they could team up and have a convoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

My oldest boy and I saw the craziest thing I have ever seen today. Some lady was pulling her homemade camper down the road with a lawnmower. She has mounted some custom mirrors on that bad boy and really put some effort into it but the police didnt like it much.










i usually go to bridge bait for a cold one and to see alot of things that will give you a good laugh but i guess im gonna have to start hanging out at the icehouse as well alittle more


----------

